# Ndt & cswip استفسار لاصحاب الخبره



## eng-net (24 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لى استفسار لاصحاب الخبره انا متخرج من سنتين واعمل الان مهندس جودة 

وأريد الحصول على شهادة NDT & CSWIP

ما هو الأفضل ان أبدأ به CSWIP او NDT

و أشكر كل من يدلي برأيه 

regards


----------



## goodzeelaa (25 يوليو 2010)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## goodzeelaa (25 يوليو 2010)

الي الاخ العزيز eng-net

اول هام لو انتا دورت في الملتقي هنا هتلاقي الجواب الشافي المعافي كامل بس مش مشكل نعيد تاني

اول شئ يا هندسه لازم تفرق بين ال NDT و ال CSWIP

ال ndt ده عبارده عن الاختبارات االاتلافيه و ديه لابد و حتما تكون معاك عشان تعرف تشتغل في مجال التفتيش و الجوده
و هما اربع ليفيلات ut, rt, mpi ,pt

ده اول هام
و لما تاخدهم تشتغل بيهم لفتره كويسه تكون اتعلمت فيها كويس ك NDT Technicain

وبعد الخبره الكويسه تبدء تدخل علي ال CSWIP
ال سي سويب ديه عباره عن كورس يخليك تعرف تشتغل ك Welding Inspector
يعني مفتش لحام
وقبل اهم شئ لازم تكون ملم الإلمام تام باللحام و انواعه و عيوبه و كيفيه تطبيق الشغل عشان الامتحان في ال سي سويب بيجي من المذكره و من اسئله تعتمد اساسا علي خبرتك في الشغل

ثانيا لابد تكون ملم باللغه الانجليزيه عشان الامتحان في الكورسات كلها بالانجليزي

يعني ده مختصر مفيد عن الليله

و اسئل مجرب

الافضل طبعا ال NDT الاول عشان تشتغل بيها شويه وهما اساسا في ال TWI المسئوله عن ال CSWIP
مش هيقبلوك من غيرهم


----------



## khaldon_h (25 يوليو 2010)

شرح بسيط وختصر وميد يا Goodzeelaa
طبعا الافضل ان يبتدئ كفني او مشرف اختبارات ومن ثم يتخصص في اللحام بعد التمكن من الانكليزية


----------

